

Edward Snowden voted Guardian person of the year 2013 - Suraj-Sun
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/09/edward-snowden-voted-guardian-person-of-year-2013

======
tokenadult
Two duplicate submissions in a row. I wonder if HN has had a software change
that disabled the duplicate detector.

